# Problem Java MySQL -- keine Verbindung



## Misthaufen (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein großes Problem (oder kleines wie man es auch sehen mag) und suche schon seit Tagen nach einer Lösung aber irgendwie klappt das nicht. Erstmal zu meinem System:

Windows XP Pro
MySQL 4.1
MySQL Query Browser bzw. Administrator

die laufen alle ich kann problemlos mit Query Br. auf Tabellen in der Datenbank zugreifen. Wenn ich allerdings ein Java-Programm ausführe, kommt ne Fehlermeldung dass keine Datenbank vorhanden sei, hier mein Quellcode:

```
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import java.sql.*;

public class db {


public static void main(String[] args) {


// Diese Eintraege werden zum
// Verbindungsaufbau benoetigt.
final String hostname = "localhost";
final String port = "8080";
final String dbname = "test";
final String user = "root";
final String password = "admin";
String aus = null;


Connection conn = null;

try {
System.out.println("* Treiber laden");

Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
// org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver
System.out.println("* Treiber geladen");


DriverManager.setLogWriter( new PrintWriter(System.out) );
}
catch (Exception e) {
e.printStackTrace();
}
try {

System.out.println("* Verbindung aufbauen...echt?");
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost:8080/test","root","admin");

System.out.println("* Verbindung aufgebaut");

Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();


System.out.println("* Datenbank-Verbindung beenden");
conn.close();
}
catch (SQLException sqle) {
System.out.println("SQLException: " + sqle.getMessage());
System.out.println("SQLState: " + sqle.getSQLState());
System.out.println("VendorError: " + sqle.getErrorCode());
sqle.printStackTrace();

}

} // ende: public static void main()

} // ende: public class db
```

Fehlermeldung:
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException:com.mysql.jdbc.Driver ....

Ich habe bereits den MySQL Connector/J runtergeladen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das richtig installiert ist. Die Anweisung java -cp %CLASSPATH%;.;C:\Pfad zu der .jar-Datei klappt auch nicht, kommt der gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Bitte um Hilfe 

Danke


----------



## Snape (17. Mai 2005)

Du musst den mysql-Treiber in den Imports einbinden. Siehe auch
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201081.html


----------

